# Brewster Yard Haunt '06 Photos here



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All!
Wow, what a great year! The weather was perfect, the moon was bright and the ToTs got what they deserved. 
This was our scariest year ever. We kept all of the lighting pretty dim and our scaractors really had fun jumping out at the unsuspecting kiddies and their chaperones. 
We had hundreds of guests and (mostly) everyone was on their best behavior. I spent practically the entire night laying in the graveyard dressed as a zombie and sitting up suddenly while reaching and wailing at every other group of people... The sound of screaming and laughter were constant, you couldn't chisel the smile off my face. 
We made over $300 for our charity as well as 630 lbs of food donations, all in all, a terrifying success!
I haven't had a chance to put my 10/31 TOT photos on yet, but I have some great photos taken by a photographer friend of mine. Be sure to check out the B&W gallery. http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/photos.html
 cheers!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Your haunt looks fantastic! You have really nailed the use of lighting, especially which colors to use where (not that I'm an expert.... it just looks really, really good to me in the pics)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic photos kevin! Your props in all three galleries look great. Sounds like it was another very successful year!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great work Kevin.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great pics! Did people like the wheel of torture?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Doesn't get much better than that! Awesome display/photos. Your description of how the night went is what we all dream of. Glad it was so much fun.
Out of curiosity, when was your home built? The house and lot lend themselves to such a great display.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

What a huge cemetery! The whole display is great but I just LOVE Johnny Rott...what an awesome corpse  That demon tombstone is cool too.
Nice work Kevin!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Love it!


----------

